# "Engine Power Reduced" about 11 months after installing a CAI. Codes related to my MAF and MAP sensors. Help brothers?



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

Was installing a Cold Air Intake a bad thing overall? Because added power or not I LOVE hearing my turbo when I shift my car. I absolutly love it. But have a hurt my baby with this upgrade? I am not a car guy but installing the AEM CAI seemed relativly straight forward and easy. Many months of smooth sailing later I get the now dreaded "Engine Power Loss" alert and my car was either stalling out or feeling like only a single piston was firing. What can I do? I replaced the Mass Air Flow sensor and it still wouldn't let me clear the codes. I then took off my Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor and cleaned it and after two weeks the "Engine Power Loss" has yet to show but the Engine Light has come back on. Any thoughts, brothers? This has been absolute hell. I only wanted to give my engine longevity by making it breathe better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, if it happened 11 months after, it doesn't really sound like the CAI directly caused the issue - it would've thrown codes right away.

Have you checked that all the intake hose clamps are tight? I don't know if the gassers are as prone to it as the first-gen diesels, but we constantly deal with intake hose clamps loosening over time. Occasionally that will allow unmetered air into the engine, usually resulting in a one-time lean code.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

Alright. I was sort of thinking the same. But as I am not pro-status car guy I try not to assume anything (have only started to be one now that I have a car that I love). I have been told these sensors can go off because the air flow is different because of my upgrade? Know anything about that? Sounds logical I guess. But I hear the MAP Sensor has the ability to learn as it goes? I don't know what is going on to cause it. But I hav e seen the codes: P00EB, P0106, and P0108 which are sensor related as I understand it. These are the codes being thrown. Do you think that is a mistake and the problem could lie elsewhere? And after I replaced the one (MAF) and cleaned t'other (MAP) the Engine Power Reduced hasn't shown it's ugly head. But the engine light hasn't gone. I am stuck.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

I am reading places the lack of an HONEYCOMB AIR STRAIGHTENER that my old intake system has and my new one doesn't have... may be the key to the problem. I have tried most everything else other than a tune. Which I hear I should go for if ALL ELSE fails. The air isn't flowing over my MAF the way it should be cause of the lack of straightener. I will try to find one to fit the 2.5 inch pipe just before my MAF.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

put the old intake back on and sell it


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CrimsonRain said:


> I am reading places the lack of an HONEYCOMB AIR STRAIGHTENER that my old intake system has and my new one doesn't have... may be the key to the problem. I have tried most everything else other than a tune. Which I hear I should go for if ALL ELSE fails. The air isn't flowing over my MAF the way it should be cause of the lack of straightener. I will try to find one to fit the 2.5 inch pipe just before my MAF.


If that was the issue, it'd have been an issue 11 months ago.

You say it still is showing a code - what code is that?


----------

